# FS: Premiere 2TB upgrade with Lifetime and TiVo extended warranty



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

For Sale: Premiere upgraded with internal 2TB drive, Lifetime service and TIVO extended warranty ( expires 12-25-2013) $625.00 delivered. comes with original packaging and drive.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

buddhawood said:


> For Sale: Premiere upgraded with internal 2TB drive, Lifetime service and TIVO extended warranty ( expires 12-25-2013) $600.00 delivered. comes with original packaging and drive.


Price change. $600.00 delivered.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

buddhawood said:


> Price change. $600.00 delivered.


Is that extended warranty any good now that the drive has been upgraded? I think that voids the factory warranty.


----------

